# Woman has affair, flings lover under the bus



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Well, I suppose this is *one* way to cope with your infidelity

You pretend that your lover was stalking you. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5480429/Colin-Firths-wife-fling-friend-accuses-stalking.html



> Colin Firth's wife admits she had a FLING with the childhood friend she now accuses of stalking her while 'briefly separated' from her husband in 2015


But this strategy doesn't seem to be working for the wife of Colin Firth.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Sooo... sending an email to her husband somehow qualifies as stalking?

Great laws.


----------



## tom72 (Nov 4, 2017)

MattMatt said:


> Well, I suppose this is *one* way to cope with your infidelity
> 
> You pretend that your lover was stalking you.
> 
> ...


It's funny (in a way).

They ALL follow the same cheat sheet until the get called BS on it all. The stories are different but the same script plays over and over again (all unconsciously which is freaky)


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

You know how many women are going to be throwing their panties at him once he files for divorce? He's going to get more poontang than a mountain gorilla.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

My first thought after reading was this.....

Shows just how friggin STUPID a WS is that they somehow get all caught up in ‘butterflies’ and ‘soulmate’ bull**** with people who they should have recognized from the FIRST instant were a complete POS since they were willing to sleep with a M person....

Can they really be shocked if such a lowlife ends up being a stalker, or controlling, or emotionally unstable as well?

IMO an AP is already one of the lowest forms of human in existence.......no one should be surprised that their crappiness goes far beyond just being involved with a WS.

For me, even if I ever thought I might be able to get past the lying and betrayal of a SO engaging in an EA or PA........I REALLY doubt I could get past the contempt I had for them being so d*mn STUPID.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

She sounds like a real peach.
Climbing that corporate ladder hands free! 
He sounds like a real doormat.
A marriage made in hell!

Fake people pretending to be fake people. Lol
I'm hoping for a horrible ending!


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

I doubt he's a stalker, but Firth being a celebrity means public opinion will side with him.

Bet you NC was repeatedly broken and she did end up throwing him under the bus.

Funny how after a "brief" separation the OM was already in play after such a "short time" and boning the wife...being "friends" and all.

Bet you Firth has cheated plenty too.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I saw the thread title and thought it was another Megan Barry thread.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

You can be certain of one thing. I have worked around divorces for a very long time. In the case of the "upper crust", the public will not know a lot about agreements executed for all parties to save face. In this case, in order for her not to be totally ruined by the press, they will put on a brave face for a year or so, the press will be lulled into some acceptance. Then they will quietly announce a separation. There will be a financial settlement which is closed, and there will be ND agreements flying back and forth. She will be in seculsion at some point (sent somewhere where the press cannot get to her). He will be sent on dates by his press agent. Quiet divorce. No fanfare. In a few years you will read about another woman that he is involved with. She will likely fall off the face of the earth, never to be seen again. Her businesses? Those were grown, trading on her name as the spouse of an Academy Award winner. Those will be dim memories. The public will hardly notice.


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Lol, I was under the impression Colin waa gay!



Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Most people try to be civil in divorce cases. Especially rich people. The press has a field day. I have also been there for the not so nice ones. I have spent a day running between mortgage brokers, and bail bondsmen to get the funds to get my guy out. The worst confrontation ever. He came home, to what he thought was an empty house. He heard noises from his den, and grabbed his baseball bat. Without thinking, when he entered his den, he found a guy on top of his wife. He swung and connected with the guy's lower spine. He shattered four vertebrae. When he realized his wife was having an affair, he worked her over. She lost the use of her right arm. The police were kind, in that they did not immediately charge him with attempt murder, the charge was assault with intent. Next morning, I am in for the arraignment with a criminal attorney for him. We got a mil on hold, and judge sets bail at $950K. I do not think there was one further word between spouses. The AP sued both of them, he is a paraplegic. The divorce, well with all the legal entanglements going on, there is no certainty as to where the funds will be coming from; My client is currently serving a term in prison. He gets out in 2030. While in prison, he divorced his wife. Nobody is taking cash, so the house was sold and the proceeds are in trust. It is a financial mess. The ex WW? She is broke. She got no settlement in the divorce as there are liens on everything if the AP wins, which he will. You do not solve anything with violence, nobody wins. This will be tied up for years. My client, actually will not have to do much. We tried to have him accompanied to court for one hearing, prison said no. So, he does not care. Everything on the outside is gone. Wife, house, business. My bills no longer get paid, so I'm out. Like I say, nobody wins the minute the situation devolves or decays to the point where there are physical injuries. The only good thing to come out of it, is that the criminal attorney started coming to me to do his books. He and his wife are a nice young couple, and I am happy to care for them.


----------

